# Surf rod & reel



## Fishtank (Oct 3, 2012)

Going to get back into surf fishing this year.

It's been a long time

Going to buy a 8-10' ugly stick

Whets a reasonable price reel to match this type rod?

I'm just going to start 1st and 2nd gut fishing.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Abu Garcia 6500c3 works great for me. Got mine on sale for $89 a year ago, usually $109 i think. Pronanly get some.other ideas.but thats my Two cents.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Re-Entry in to Surf Fishing*

Fishtank;
I'd suggest a 10' Ugly Stick....With as heavy action as you can find...
They tend to have a softer action (bending fm butt to tip uniformly).

I'd start looking on 2Cools want ads or Ebay for a used Penn 535, 545.
You can pick them up for less than $75. They have served me well...
If you think you need more line capacity...Put 2 or 3 hundred yds of 30
microbraid on the bottom and fill the rest with 30 Mono...

This rig will hold over 99% of the fish you'll catch in the surf...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Find yourself a Penn Squidder or a High Speed Jigmaster. Not hard to learn to cast either one, and they are surprisingly durable. They will handle anything you hook, assuming the rod is up to it...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

X2 on the 10 foot rods. I am running 12 foot with jigmasters. I can't find a n easy way to hold them when reeling in. Maybe it's my blown shoulders but a bull red on those can be a workout. I will be cycling them out next year for 9 or 10s.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Good info above. Get the 10' if going ugly stick. Also the Jig Master loaded with 40# mono has caught big reds for longer than either of us has been alive. The Abu 6500 will cast a mile and has enough drag for reds and sharks under 5'. Fishing Tackle Unlimited often has used and serviced Jig Masters for a good price. My first surf reel was a Squidder and it caught lost of fish. It just has a slow retrieve. Like some one said the Penn 555/545/535 series are all good surf reels. They all have the same gears just different line capacity. I picked up a couple of used 535 reels several years ago and they have served me well. I run them on 12' Ocean Master rods from Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Any of the Penn reels mentioned above will work fine, but for rods I would recommend at least a 12' for two reasons. #1. A longer rod will make it easier to cast longer leaders. #2. A longer rod will keep more of your line out of the water, which will mean, less seaweed, less current drag, and less cut offs due to your line rubbing on sand bars.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*12' Rods*

I suggested a 10' rod because...Occasionally I fish on piers...There
are some piers that don't allow rods over 11'.

There are ways to get around the length of the leader issue w/o
a 12' rod...

In America we have a multitude of choices...That is a good thing...
Take your time and go for it...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Fishtank (Oct 3, 2012)

Stopped by Bass Pro Shop this morning.

I'm going to go with a 9' Penn Prevail rod and Penn Series 5000 reel. Either the conflict or battle


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fishtank said:


> Stopped by Bass Pro Shop this morning.
> 
> I'm going to go with a 9' Penn Prevail rod and Penn Series 5000 reel. Either the conflict or battle


That should work fine. I use both the Battle and Conflict in 6000 size on 12' Penn Prevail rods and they have been holding up good.


----------

